# Super Whatnot Brisbane



## time01 (4/4/12)

noticed their website is up and running http://www.superwhatnot.com/#4

beers on tap are from Bacchus, anyone know much about the Nelson Lager on tap? perhaps Ross can asist?

a mate of mine tried it recently and said it was delicious, was hoping to get it in FWK format if possible?

Time.


----------



## Ross (4/4/12)

time01 said:


> noticed their website is up and running http://www.superwhatnot.com/#4
> 
> beers on tap are from Bacchus, anyone know much about the Nelson Lager on tap? perhaps Ross can asist?
> 
> ...




Basically our German Pils Fwk with late Nelson hop additions. So dry hop our Pils with 30gm of Nelson & you'll get something close.


cheers Ross


----------



## time01 (4/4/12)

cheers Ross!

will do this with my next FWK i purchase of you.


----------



## Diggs (28/6/12)

Dropped in for an Amber tonight before a physio appointment, the just HAD to come back for the Oatmeal Stout (both Bacchus).

Outstanding beer Ross!!! :chug:


----------



## nathan_madness (28/6/12)

Going to have to give this place a go!


----------



## aj0081 (28/6/12)

It is the business for beer. And literally less than 100 m from my office...

Somewhat dangerous as you could expect.


----------



## Gar (22/7/12)

Finally got around to check this place out last night, it's great little bar!

Nice cosey atmosphere, staff were friendly ( told us not to rush at closing time :blink: ) and the beers were fantastic (loved the oatmeal stout)

Even the shitter was nice :lol:


----------



## RdeVjun (22/7/12)

Yep, I don't mind it, handy to my work as well. A little bit too handy!
Glad they have sorted out the keggerator, was a PITA while they came to grips with it, often the Bacchus beers were off and that was the main reason I was there. Of late that has't been an issue.


----------



## winkle (22/7/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Yep, I don't mind it, handy to my work as well. A little bit too handy!
> Glad they have sorted out the keggerator, was a PITA while they came to grips with it, often the Bacchus beers were off and that was the main reason I was there. Of late that has't been an issue.



Its a good little place to while away a few hours with a few Oatmeal stouts, thats for sure B)


----------



## RdeVjun (22/7/12)

winkle said:


> Its a good little place to while away a few hours with a few Oatmeal stouts, thats for sure B)


Sounded like an invite to me!!  Or are you recovering from Qld Beer Week this coming week, a few AFDs before BABB judging weekend!


----------



## TidalPete (22/7/12)

:icon_offtopic: 


> Its a good little place to while away a few hours with a few Oatmeal stouts


Tried a taster of the CraftBrewer Coffee Stout at the bulk grain collection yesterday & while very drinkable, perhaps a little too much "in your face" coffee?
Way better than my Vanilla Mocha Porter that's for sure & have learnt the lesson --- Up the coffee & vanilla additions next time. Thanks Rossco.


----------



## winkle (22/7/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Sounded like an invite to me!!  Or are you recovering from Qld Beer Week this coming week, a few AFDs before BABB judging weekend!



Recovery week mate


----------



## winkle (3/8/12)

winkle said:


> Recovery week mate



Might stick my nose in for a few this arvo Ralph, in case you were mulling the idea.


----------



## RdeVjun (3/8/12)

winkle said:


> Might stick my nose in for a few this arvo Ralph, in case you were mulling the idea.


Sweet. There's Zythos IPA, the NS Pils and Amber on tap. Zythos is quite ok so far. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (4/8/12)

RdeVjun said:


> Sweet. There's Zythos IPA, the NS Pils and Amber on tap. Zythos is quite ok so far. :icon_cheers:



Meh, got in town a bit late then ended up nosing single malts upstairs in the casino (as you do) PM me your phone Ralph and we'll co-ordinate a bit better next time.


----------



## RdeVjun (4/8/12)

No drama winkle, it went really loud and rather crowded about half five, hardly amenable for a half- decent, peaceful, wind- down beer, so I bailed and headed for the hills. Wilco the number, is en route.
BTW The Villager's tap list looked rather dull, back to just the usual stuff, perhaps its related to Qld Beer Week being done and dusted.


----------



## winkle (20/9/12)

I'm up for a snag & pils around at the Sausage hut about 3, then a few stouts at SWN (see u there Ralph). Anyone one else rather be drinking than working in the CBD this arvo?


----------

